# Christmas concertos / Weinachtskonzerte



## andre voesenek (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi there,

I want to share a very dear record with you all.
It's a beautiful version of the Weihnachtskonzerte, performed in 1962 by the Mainzer Chamberochestra and released by Archiv records.








We used to haved this record at home and play it every christmas.
You can download the mp3 version of the record here:

http://www.filefactory.com/file/5zehekr4si5j/weihnachtskonzerte.rar

Have a great christmas and all the best for the New Year!


----------

